# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  محیط گرافیکی برای xsl

## karimi84

سلام
ایا یک برنامه (debager) و یا هر برنامه که یک محیط گرافیکی داشته باشه که ورودی ان xsl یا xml باشه یک چیزی شبیه گزارش گیری؟

----------


## karimi84

این که حل نشده اصلا کسی جواب  نداده که مدیر به ان ایکن حل شد را اضافه کرده

----------

